# Buck Breeding Age



## Kayla T (Jul 12, 2017)

We are looking for a second buck for our herd, Ideally I would like to have some does covered this winter for spring babies so my girls are in milk for the fair. One of our bucks was only born in the end of April (Oberhasli)- Is there a chance of him being ready to cover anyone by December? 

Also we have our eye on a few Lamancha but one was born in May, the other June. Should either be old enough to cover does in December?

I would love it if either of our bucks would work, but am not sure what the standard age is that people start letting them make an attempt. 

Thanks for any insight


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There are different opinions on age. This is me 
If they reach they can breed. Some think of they are too young it will stunt their growth. I don't think this is true at all, it's not the act that stunts them it's that they have their mind set on one thing and one thing only, that being girls and they forget to get at a time that they are growing. I have used bucks as young as 6 months old. Before that it's kinda a hit and miss on reaching. They don't get a ton of girls and I will pull them at night and make sure they are only focused on eating. This has worked very well for me and all my bucks have grown to be nice big boys


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They should definitely be ready in December. My first buck bred at 7 months, my second one at 5 months (yeah, this was unplanned lol).


----------



## Kayla T (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks, I just wasn't sure if it was true or someone trying to make a sale. Our bucks will be 8 months and 10 months by the date we want does covered.

For more aggressive does, will they scare the buck kids, or should they not if they are in a good heat?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use my bucklings their first fall. Most are born in March and start breeding in September, so 6 months of age. They have always settled the does first try, too. I have never had a buckling scared by an aggressive doe in 35+ years of goats.

As for stunting their growth? Man, if my boys are stunted, I would hate to see how big they should have been!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's what I said about the stunting!!! My one boy is HUGE!! The other two I got older but even the first buck I had which I threw out with the does at 3 months old grew to be a big boy.
The only time I had a doe be mean to a young buck was with that first buck that I put in at 3 months old. I think because he couldn't do the job it was more of a your worthless go away. He started covering the shorter ones at 5 months old and the bigger does at 6-7 but once they realized he could do the job they loved him very much lol


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My first buck was a first generation Mini-Lamancha, born mid June. In early November he bred his first doe, and in mid November and mid December he successfully bred the other two. The last of the does had had three cycles before she finally took on her fourth - I don't know if that was because of him or her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice. 

I had a buck that was 4 months old breed all 24 adult does when I first starting into boers. I was shocked.

To ensure he doesn't get stunted, make sure he eats. Breeding is where he forgets to eat and only want to breed.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I had a 6 week old Nigerian Dwarf who keep humping the little doelings- fortunately they were not cycling as I was not ready to wean the little stinker. I did wean him at 8 weeks


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Kayla T... Boys are boys ! If there is a will there is a way. You have gotten lots of personal experiences referenced here in the above posts. So I don't think you have anything to worry about with your bucks being able to cover your does come breeding time. Just don't get too excited and expect it to happen like WHAM BAM and its done. The doe has to be willing to start with. My bucks are young also but I don't have any doubts about them being able to breed our does. My worry is to keep this years doelings away from the bucks because I want them to be a least a year old before being bred. Good luck


----------



## Kayla T (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for all of the input. I am hoping I get the girls I need covered no problem. It seems like I am just overthinking it and they are way more determined then I thought they would be LOL Should I be concerned on a maiden 2 year old that is very large? Or just leave her and see what happens?

I do have an older buck I could send her too, but he isn't the breed I would ideally like to cross her with. The buck I want to cover her would be 9 months old by the date I want her covered for the first time.


----------



## Northwoods-Farm (Sep 30, 2016)

~T


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I also think the buck will cover her just fine. If it seems he's a bit to small you could always make a little platform for him to go onto or dig a hole for her to go into and hold her but honestly I don't think there will be a issue


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I wish I had seen this thread earlier.
My five week old Nigerian Dwarf is bothering the daylights out of our five month Pygmy doeling.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Those little Nigerian Buck are very hard workers where Doe's are concerned.


----------

